
Google Cloud Inter-region latency and throughput - gw5815
https://datastudio.google.com/s/nruft7xTHHM
======
fhoffa
On [https://reddit.com/r/googlecloud](https://reddit.com/r/googlecloud)
someone noted that the latency between Europe and Asia doesn't look good.

The answer was

> There's not a lot of connectivity between Europe and SE Asia the "short"
> way. This is not Google-specific, compare cables across Atlantic and Pacific
> vs. across the Indian Ocean at
> [https://www.submarinecablemap.com/](https://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

